# Mrg 1/4??



## Philpug (Jan 3, 2010)

Anyone up for meeting there tomorrow.? Thinking about staying at the barn.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jan 3, 2010)

Lotsa work going on at the barn, they couldn't open until the 15th of December to correct some code violations, and when I stopped in last week, a carpenter was in the bar area with a stack of lumber, I didn't ask him what was up. Just a head's up.


----------



## Philpug (Jan 3, 2010)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Lotsa work going on at the barn, they couldn't open until the 15th of December to correct some code violations, and when I stopped in last week, a carpenter was in the bar area with a stack of lumber, I didn't ask him what was up. Just a head's up.


Just got off teh phone w/ Betsy, there are plenty of rooms. PSA: Craig & Vicky went west to Taos.


----------



## Philpug (Jan 3, 2010)

Going to Kton instead.


----------

